# I guess it's past the time for a new kindle announcement



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess it's past the time for a new kindle announcement. They usually announce for xmas. It's getting pretty late for any announcement.

Steve


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

That is been my view for a while, but no one except Steve Bezos knows for sure!


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

indeed. had my eyes set on that first ten days of November. trying to stay optimistic as those sales of the current models almost always spell inventory spills.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for an update before the holidays. Although I'm not quite sure what they could update on the Kindle.


----------



## ezzkmo (Feb 25, 2012)

hamerfan said:


> I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for an update before the holidays. Although I'm not quite sure what they could update on the Kindle.


color e-ink.
water resistant.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for an update before the holidays. Although I'm not quite sure what they could update on the Kindle.


A better browser would be a big improvement. The browser on my PW is junk and Amazon Silk on my Fire isn't much better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ezzkmo said:


> color e-ink.
> water resistant.


Amazon said years ago that they wouldn't go color with eInk until they could be assured of overall quality at an affordable price.

At this point, as they have the Fire line, I suspect they're not pushing hard in the color eInk direction.

You can get a water resistant eInk kindle from waterfi.com. I think the kindle warranty is voided, but I believe waterfi has their own on a device sold new through them. You can also send your own device to have the water proofing done; not sure what sort of warranty there is in that case. Either way, it adds a lot of cost, so not something for the casual reader who just wants to protect against pool splashes a few months each year, but possibly good for someone who regularly has their device in a harsh/wet environment. Again, no reason Amazon couldn't do something similar, or contract with waterfi to sell direct through them, but I'm guessing the pricing is an issue. They seem to be wanting to keep the price extremely affordable and, except for the higher end Voyage, not really interested in top of the line specs and features as long as it's good quality for what it offers/costs.



KayakerNC said:


> A better browser would be a big improvement. The browser on my PW is junk and Amazon Silk on my Fire isn't much better.


On eInk kindles, the browser has only ever been an 'afterthought', it seems to me. In fact it's still called 'experimental' as it was on the very first kindle back in 2007. It's actually better now than it was -- works in a pinch for downloading stuff and checking text based sites like wikipedia, but definitely inferior to any browser on a tablet or smart phone.

As to Silk on the Fire, I don't use my Fire as a primary device so it's good enough for me. BUT, if you need something a bit more robust, there are alternates you can use; you have to load them from 1Mobile, but they do work. Easiest way is to first set the Fire to accept stuff from 'unknown' sources, then use the browser to go to 1Mobile and download the 1Moble app. Then use THAT to search for other browsers or apps as you choose.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As to Silk on the Fire, I don't use my Fire as a primary device so it's good enough for me. BUT, if you need something a bit more robust, there are alternates you can use; you have to load them from 1Mobile, but they do work. Easiest way is to first set the Fire to accept stuff from 'unknown' sources, then use the browser to go to 1Mobile and download the 1Moble app. Then use THAT to search for other browsers or apps as you choose.


Yep, I downloaded the Chrome OS a couple of months ago. But Fire won't let you log into your Chrome browser. So, no, it really doesn't work. For whatever reason, the Kindle Fire Protective Police are afraid of Google Chrome.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I  kept trying to imagine what they could upgrade on the Voyage, and, for my purposes at least, couldn't think of anything.  But I don't want to buy the current Voyage until I'm sure.  I know only Bezos knows for sure, but what's the general consensus at this point now that Black Friday is upon us?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be extremely surprised if there's a new Voyage before the end of the year.  Heck, they're not even putting the current one on sale, though the other kindles are.  Maybe something new in the spring?  

Here's the thing: if you want to buy the current one, do it.  It's the holiday return period so if a new one comes out, you have until Jan 31 to return it. And then buy the new one. If a new one doesn't come out (more likely, I think) you have a Voyage sooner.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I forgot about the holiday return period.  Thanks so much, Ann.  That makes an awful lot of sense.  Even if the gift is just for me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'll be extremely surprised if there's a new Voyage before the end of the year. Heck, they're not even putting the current one on sale, though the other kindles are. Maybe something new in the spring?
> 
> Here's the thing: if you want to buy the current one, do it. It's the holiday return period so if a new one comes out, you have until Jan 31 to return it. And then buy the new one. If a new one doesn't come out (more likely, I think) you have a Voyage sooner.


I concur. One minor idea....though I wouldn't count on it, there's a small chance the Voyage might be put on sale on Cyber Monday. If you've waited this long, you might wait till Monday if you think it is worth the unlikely shot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I concur. One minor idea....though I wouldn't count on it, there's a small chance the Voyage might be put on sale on Cyber Monday. If you've waited this long, you might wait till Monday if you think it is worth the unlikely shot.


Or . . . if you're just itchin' to one click, go ahead. If it goes on sale on Monday, just call them and they'll likely refund the difference.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Prospects for a new PW before Christmas are looking dimmer and dimmer. Oh well, it was a nice thought.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> Prospects for a new PW before Christmas are looking dimmer and dimmer. Oh well, it was a nice thought.




They just started selling the current 3rd generation model in June or so!


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/ref=dp_hqp_ods_tab_mem/b?ie=UTF8&node=13295758011

This was just announced. It seems to be a hybrid of the fire tablet and a kindle. It's billed as a special "reader's edition" of the fire tablet 8. Sounds interesting, but the current bundle is quite expensive. The pluses seem to be a much better browser and color screens for magazines and illustrations.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

kschles said:


> https://www.amazon.com/ref=dp_hqp_ods_tab_mem/b?ie=UTF8&node=13295758011
> 
> This was just announced. It seems to be a hybrid of the fire tablet and a kindle. It's billed as a special "reader's edition" of the fire tablet 8. Sounds interesting, but the current bundle is quite expensive. The pluses seem to be a much better browser and color screens for magazines and illustrations.


I could be wrong, but I think that tablet is the regular 2015 Fire HD 8. The special night time lighting says it's a feature of Fire OS 8, which all the new 2015 tablets have. I think "readers edition" just refers to the bundle.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I could be wrong, but I think that tablet is the regular 2015 Fire HD 8. The special night time lighting says it's a feature of Fire OS 8, which all the new 2015 tablets have. I think "readers edition" just refers to the bundle.


Thanks for the clarification. I'm not up on the fire tablets at all. I thought this was some great new thing.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

In one sense it is a new thing since it has the new blue blocking screen technology.  But that's also available if you get the 8" Fire HD by itself now.  If you already have the Fire HD it's available in a firmware upgrade.

The new one is just marketing talk for the bundle.  It's the same old tablet. At least that's what the bloggers are saying.

Barry


----------



## geezergas (Nov 8, 2014)

how about a re re replacement Kindle DX, got a lot of miles on mine, could use a spare.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I was thinking that the big announcement was not really a new Kindle, but cheaper and more affordable ones. The new Fires are so cheap you can buy six of them pretty easily.


----------



## ChuckT (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmm how about a 7" color Kindle with a decent browser and ... wait a minute, that's my Samsung Android tablet!
Well I wasn't (tongue firmly in cheek) expecting much for Xmas anyway😕.


----------

